# Giggity giggity



## saintvic (Apr 8, 2012)

Now what?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2012)

I ciggy and a glass of wine?

Or maybe just roll over and go to sleep!


----------



## coreyc (Apr 8, 2012)

saintvic said:


> Now what?



The wait


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey, who else but Quagmire? lol


----------



## Irwin4530 (Apr 8, 2012)

alllll riiightt!


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2012)

Doing what they do best...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 8, 2012)

Just the start!


----------



## Katherine (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice. Tis the season for sure. What now? Now start planning, saving, building because






Turns into




before you know it : )


----------



## saintvic (Apr 12, 2012)

So how long does it take for her to lay eggs and about how many can she lay at a time?


----------



## tyrs4u (Apr 22, 2012)

katherine said:


> Nice. Tis the season for sure. What now? Now start planning, saving, building because
> 
> Turns into
> before you know it : )



Aww I want the pool with the babies. That is ultra kawaii... Was that one clutch? Or a few eggs from different sulcata's?


----------



## Katherine (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a little less than half of one clutch. They are prolific animals.


----------



## saintvic (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a pic of the swelling


----------



## Blastoise (Jun 16, 2012)

saintvic said:


> Here's a pic of the swelling



Hey saintvic, I think that you meant to post that pick in your thread about your sulcata.


----------

